# Vodafone ad



## Rajasekaran43 (May 3, 2008)

yesterday in a tv channel some gentlemen were discussing about cruelty meted out to the dog in the vodaphone ad. They are worried about the dog's suffering during the shooting of the ad, sitting before the designer tables in an a/c room.
There are so many rituals, which are being done in public, make the animals to suffer. For example in Tamilnadu there is one festival in which the poojari fully drunken state, bites the neck of the lambs offered by devoties and drinks the blood. Also whenever they offer the animals to the god, they cut the throat with a crude knife. It is really pathetic to hear the voice of the animal at the time of death. There is one place wherein you cannot enter the temple without your feet being covered with blood. It is really blood river.
My question is "Are they really worried about the animals or just talk about it to kill time and earn money?"


----------



## kumarmohit (May 3, 2008)

of course earn money, and talk some more thats that!


----------



## moshel (May 3, 2008)

it was actually the person from AWBI (Animal Welfare(really?) Board of India). he was saying that the ad creators made the dog run too much. duh!

wat we see on tv is small parts. the actual ad is combined of all of these. also awbi is not happy showing the dog running behind the bus. they say its derogatory to the dogs.

they also say that the company had not taken the required permissions to shoot the ad. but in the next statement they said the company had taken a preliminary permission only.

in short, they themselves are not clear what they are against.

i guess they dont have anything creative to do in life.


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2008)

ch*t!ya tha sala, 2 mins of cheap fame


----------



## kumarmohit (May 3, 2008)

Derogatory to the Dogs!

WTF, I mean too much of physical work and extreme risk of injury is one thing but derogatory!


----------



## Pathik (May 3, 2008)

That was BS. When they dont have anything to do, they try to gain cheap publicity.


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 3, 2008)

My friends and family say, I should not enter such conversations...
but still, if there is any one non-vegetarian out here showing their sympathy to dogs and cows..., I accuse him of trying to get cheap publicity and wielding pathetic double standards. I hate people who keep their dogs on their shoulder and laps but keep their babies on prams. Eat fish, and goats(it's not meat but a dead goat for god's sake) but think about cruelty on animals. I would like to know how many celebrities support PETA and are vegetarians...(for that matter how many PETA officials are vegans)?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

What is the vodafone ad exactly? I'm having university exams now so cant watch tv much, can someone describe it here?


----------



## phreak0ut (May 3, 2008)

I don't like that dog anyway  After so many ads, these guys have got a chance to speak about cruelty now??? Gimme a break!! That moron would be happily gorging on chicken and mutton and would always be going for genuine leather goods. He got his 15 seconds of fame. Ch*t!ya awright!


----------



## kumarmohit (May 4, 2008)

Like it or not that stamp ad is really a great concept.


----------



## slugger (May 4, 2008)

the ad is gr8...the pug looks cute too but i feel a labrador or a St bernard or a dalmatian wud have looked cuter...never really seen a pug with a happy lookin face


----------



## gigyaster (May 4, 2008)

I like the song in that ad. The acting done by the gal is also nice.
And yes the dog is so cute...n genius too


----------



## Naresh Kadyan (May 6, 2008)

Hahahaha.....where is the cruelty towards animals in this add, not at all ?- my dear so called animal rights activist please go to the Kerala to save the dogs & cows from open slaughtering like cows in West Bengal, adopt some stray animals for treatment, care & shelter. Let me update your GK,  there is law called Prevention of Cruelty to Animals, 1960 to protect animals from  un-necessary pain & sufferings in India, under section 38 there is a Central Govt. notifications for registration of a performing animals with the AWBI , in this ad there may be violation of this central Govt. notification & that is responsibility of the AWBI, but let me clear it also- the violation of the section 38 of the PCA Act, 1960 is the non-cognizable offense with minor punishment. Please do not use animals as a publicity tool, DO SOMETHING FOR THEM........& WORK TOWARDS AMENDMENTS IN THE PUNISHMENTS


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 6, 2008)

I love the stamp ad as well as the dog!
Animal Activists should conc on more impm issues rather thn the vodafone ad!


----------



## krazzy (May 6, 2008)

These animals actually have a great life. Compared to street dogs that Vodafone pug would have a nice cozy place to live, good food to eat, proper medical treatment if something happens to it, people to take care of him and his needs and stuff like that. In other words, it is living a great life. And all it has to do in return is lick some stamps and run after a bus. I wish I had a life like that. In our country, forget the animals, even some humans don't live such a good life. These animal rights guys should pull their heads out of their ass once in a while and think for a change. Jerks.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

what the hell. How many teachers beat children in schools. Does that mean an act of cruelty. Let those activists join music schools, especially for tabla etc under the guidance of talented ustad. They will know how many beats they will receive on their fingers if they do not learn properly. 

It's all part of teaching. They should STFU and take it in a better way. cheapo publicity.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

Excuse me? desiibond, you mean teachers beat children as a part of teaching? Man thats the worst thing I've ever heard! I dont mean to threadjack, but corporal punishment is the worst kind of punishment ever, and I must say you have a really weird way of thinking. Will you beat up your son or daughter to teach them something?


----------



## x3060 (May 6, 2008)

i will surely beat if my son or daughter is going wrong . . a child needs to be beaten at times . . . coming back to add . . its a beautiful one . . yes , some cheap publicity thats all . damn these guys, dont have anything else to do


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Excuse me? desiibond, you mean teachers beat children as a part of teaching? Man thats the worst thing I've ever heard! I dont mean to threadjack, but corporal punishment is the worst kind of punishment ever, and I must say you have a really weird way of thinking. Will you beat up your son or daughter to teach them something?


 
Sometimes, yes. There are times when your sibling don't want to listen to what you say and your lovely talk or peaceful talk has no effect. If you know that they can do what they have to and that they are feeling careless or lazy to do that, you have to give them little warning and if they don't care that one too, only thing left is to give a little bang. 

And yes, 9 out of 10 schools in India use the stick or scale to bend those lazy students reluctant to study.

I am not saying that they should be beated till they faint. A slap, a bang on the back which only hurts them a little and make them do what they have to is necessary sometimes.


----------



## krazzy (May 6, 2008)

Yup kids need to beaten. That sends a clear message to them that who's the boss in the house and that its the parents who are incharge and not them. I've seen kids of some people always demanding something or the other and crying their throats out if they don't get it. Their parents then go out and get them and spoil them further. The kids then think that they can get anything by just crying out loud. Also they don't respect their parents and for them they are just like slaves. Also if the parents tell them something to do, they just say "NO". These are the same kids who grow up and treat their parents like crap in their old age. If my kids do something like this I'd kick the **** out of them. Or worse, throw them out of the house. One night out in the cold should do the trick. I'm not letting a small kid steer me around and do whatever they like. It's my house and they'll have to listen to what I say. Or move out.


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

now thats a bit harsh . . i bet your parents have never done that to you . . learn from your parents is what i want to say . . they are the best teachers.


----------



## krazzy (May 7, 2008)

x3060 said:


> now thats a bit harsh . . i bet your parents have never done that to you . . learn from your parents is what i want to say . . they are the best teachers.



My parents (specifically my mom) would beat the crap out of me when I did something wrong. Unlike my cousin brother who got pampered by his parents and always got what he wanted and he never even got a scolding for doing anything wrong. Today he treats his parents like sh1t (which they know) while I still respect my parents and do what they tell me to. Beating your kids builds up their character so they grow up to be just like me, FLAWLESS.


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

x3060 said:


> now thats a bit harsh . . i bet your parents have never done that to you . . learn from your parents is what i want to say . . they are the best teachers.


 
what if the child is not ready to learn from his parents?? Leave him like that and let him spoil his life and take peace away from his parents life??


----------



## life31 (May 7, 2008)

Lol its not cruelity.... I infact has created a lot of publcity to the Pugs. That little puq has created a  great deed in making the pugs popular or superior.

Lol earlier that Pug used to cost just 5k to 6k but now if you try to find out it costs more or less 25k to 50k.

Lol think think 25k for that dog ???


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

check these:


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc2hnupC_6E
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MbzKnB-XkY&feature=related


----------



## krazzy (May 7, 2008)

life31 said:


> Lol its not cruelity.... I infact has created a lot of publcity to the Pugs. That little puq has created a  great deed in making the pugs popular or superior.
> 
> Lol earlier that Pug used to cost just 5k to 6k but now if you try to find out it costs more or less 25k to 50k.
> 
> Lol think think 25k for that dog ???



LOL so many Lol!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 7, 2008)

DizitalNovice said:


> if there is any one non-vegetarian out here showing their sympathy to dogs and cows..., I accuse him of trying to get cheap publicity and wielding pathetic double standards.



It is not only about being a vegetarian.U must at least make sure that the animals arent ill-treated whilst they are alive.Anyway,i dont eat cows or dogs.So if I show sympathy to cows or dogs,would that make me a hypocrite?

It is pathetic what is done in the name or religion & god.It's time we stopped such inhumane acts.(inanimane or whatever)

PS: I agree that some of the celebrities in PETA campaigns may not be vegetarians,but what they are doing is not for their benefit(ie publicity);at least they help make people aware of  PETA and its aims.Its ok as long as they dont say "dont eat animals" in their campaigns,but eat animals themselves.


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 13, 2008)

@Hrithan2020
Do you mean to say that animals should not be treated badly while they are alive but can be slaughtered so that some non vegetarian could enjoy its meat. Pathetic I say! So you don't eat cows or dogs and that's y they should be treated in a good way but SINCE you EAT "*DEAD goats or Chickens*" we should not care about them? WOW!
Basically what you mean to say is the same as what I regarded as double standards in the first place.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 13, 2008)

@DizitalNovice
Wow,u managed to twist my words quite well.What i meant to say was "at least" it should be made sure that they are not treated badly when alive.I dont eat dead goats or chicken either by the way; only eggs, milk & fish,now. I meant to ask whether it would make me a hypocrite if I sympathise with animals even if i'm a non-vegetarian.So,u r saying that only vegetarians should care about animals.Others shouldnt as they are non-vegeatarians.So if I see someone mistreating animals,i should not interfere bcoz that would make me a hypocrite?


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 14, 2008)

I don't understand non vegetarians sympathizing with animals. If I am a killer and I see someone else beating up a man will I sympathize with him or just think about how lean he is towards the man being beaten. How can I think beating is harsh when I don't think before killing. And... here I am talking about killing, just think if I consume the one I kill... oh man!


----------



## krazzy (May 14, 2008)

> I don't understand non vegetarians sympathizing with animals. If I am a killer and I see someone else beating up a man will I sympathize with him or just think about how lean he is towards the man being beaten. How can I think beating is harsh when I don't think before killing. And... here I am talking about killing, just think if I consume the one I kill... oh man!


This is for all those hypocrite vegetarians who think that not eating meat makes them any less of a murderer than a non-vegetarian. Well guess what, you are wrong! Here's a little post from Maddox's website The Best Page In The Universe for you're reading pleasure:

*www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=grill



> *Guiltless grill? Is there another kind?*
> 
> I was looking over a menu in a restaurant the other day when I saw a section for vegetarians; I thought to myself "boy, I sure am glad that I'm not a meat-hating fascist" and I skipped on to the steak section (because I'll be damned if I'm going to pay $15 for an alfalfa sandwich, slice of cucumber and a scoop of cold cottage cheese), but before I turned the page something caught my eye. The heading of the vegetarian section was titled "Guiltless Grill," not because there were menu items with fewer calories and cholesterol (since there were "healthy" chicken dishes discriminated against in this section), but because none of the items used animal products. Think about that phrase for a second. What exactly does "guiltless grill" imply? So I'm supposed to feel guilty now if I eat meat? Screw you.
> 
> ...



This is what PETA had to say about it:



> From: PETA Correspondent <info@peta.org>
> To: maddox@xmission.com
> Subject: response requested
> 
> ...




And Maddox's response to that mail:



> *Note: I have never contacted PETA. Someone sent my guiltless grill article to them and PETA decided to contact me instead.
> 
> PETA stands for People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals. Let's ignore for a moment that their name implies there exists a universal set of ethics, and instead let's focus on the meat of this email: PETA is "primarily concerned with preventing the suffering of living animals." Oh really? As opposed to preventing the suffering of dead animals? Good thing they clarified because I was confused and couldn't infer that when they said "animals" they didn't mean dead animals. Glad we have that cleared up, let's move on.
> 
> ...


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 14, 2008)

This is the exact response I was waiting for. Non vegetarians will simply invent hundreds of means to defend themselves. i don't give a bloody damn to what that idiot has to say and neither to the crap called PETA. Its not about how animals are killed during harvest but how gross is the thought of eating dead animals. Well, I invite Mr. Krazzy (How Apt A Name), to please go and pick the dead bodies of the mice, rabbits, snakes, skunks, possums, squirrels, gophers and rats, which are ruthlessly murdered as a direct result of OUR dieting habits. That way YOU would be using the dead animals as well as reducing our guilt of killing the animals for our fu**ing dietary habits.
Someone talking about killing Bloody Parasites. Fu**ing stop killing all the sh** mosquitoes, lice and all other fu**ing insects. Let them parade all over our houses and take over the bloody world. Because, since vegetarians don't kill animals to eat, they can't fu**ing kill all these parasites. WOW I say. What a dalil? Man I should meet the man and fu**ing beat the holy sh*t out of him! How I wish I could do so?
This maddox or whatever I suppose should be slaughtered for me. That way he'll also now that someone atleast ONE is going to enjoy the sight! What's MORE HUMANE? THIS IS!
If you think I should be banned for using this language wait for a few days and let this topic grow...
@Threadstarter
Sorry for Hijacking your thread


----------



## krazzy (May 14, 2008)

You have no fcuking right to call us murderers since you're one of us anyway. I have no need to defend what I do. I don't go around stuffing meat down people's throat. It's you hypocrite vegetarians who cry out loud how grouse is eating meat and how cruel it is to kill animals for it when you yourself wear leather belts and shoes. Where do you think leather comes from anyway? You find the thought of us eating meat repulsive but you don't mind it when they kill these animals and strip off their skins to make fancy leather shoes and belts for you. You don't find that repulsive. Bloody hypocrites!


----------



## karmanya (May 14, 2008)

a. everyone calm down
b. stfu, the topic of vegetarianism vs non-vegetarianism has been discussed here a ****load of times and each thread always disintegrates into a string of utterly useless crap.


----------



## legolas (May 14, 2008)

if not for the cause of hurting animals, its the cause of "science" as to what it has to say that should let people retake their stands.
*www.alternet.org/environment/40639
Of course this is arguable and I am pretty sure many people will start their bantering remarks on me. 

Also, the other issue is the food we have to provide to say a cow (farm) and the meat we get out of it... Its excessive input to get a less than commendable output.


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 14, 2008)

OK, just to calm things a bit down... I just would like to say that the animals whose leather is stripped, their meat is also consumed. and calling vegetarians hypocrites is again disgusting...Sorry to say, no arguments were replied but only new allegations were made. Before you make new allegations clear the ones on yourself, as I have done.
I commend legolas for bringing this into people's notice.


----------



## krazzy (May 14, 2008)

I don't have to clear any allegations. I don't care whether one animal is killed or a dozen animals are killed. I'm not the one calling others murderers because of what they eat. You are the who started it. You called non-vegetarians murderers when you yourself are one. So what if the animals used for getting leather are eaten? Does that make you, the consumer of that leather, any less responsible for the murder of that animal because someone else ate it? 

All you vegetarians see is us non-vegetarians killing the animals for our consumption. But when you are shown the number of animals getting killed because of your lifestyle, you conveniently turn a blind eye towards it and give lame excuses. And then you have the nerve to call us murderers when you are no less yourself. Atleast we accept the fact that we kill these animals and don't hide behind bullsh1t excuses. Each one of us leads a lifestyle that directly or indirectly causes the death of other animals. Whether it's driving cars and polluting the environment or using paper which came as a result of chopping down all those trees. It all results in killing. But that is all ignored. But when someone eats an animal he is labelled a murderer. Why this prejudice against us non-vegetarians?


----------



## lywyre (May 14, 2008)

Get back to the topic guyz. This thread is not about V Vs NV. Lets talk about the actual issue the thread is meant for.


----------



## alok4best (May 14, 2008)

simply put, these activists have a screwed and pathetic minds...
hardly we get to see something creative.
and I must say, I have always found Hutch(now Vodafone) to be far better than most of the ads. what nice ideas they put into their ads..amazing..and the dog with the girl looks fabulous. though I loved the earlier pair of the dog with the boy more than this...

Offtopic:
Just a point: Being a Non-Veggie doesnt mean we like killing animals. Its just food habit.
and even I think vegetarians are murderers on same analogy..u must know that even Plants,whom u kill brutally to satisfy ur hunger are living creatures, if u ever studied biology...lol...


----------



## Roadripper (May 14, 2008)

I like the new ad the song is coool and pug is cute....Vodafone is far better ,...

@offtopic 

any one seen teh virgin mobile ad i love it ...awesome...


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 15, 2008)

well, i accept we vegetarians are murderers and i am going to switch to non vegetaniarism. i wud like to thank krazzy, and all others.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 15, 2008)

DizitalNovice said:


> well, i accept we vegetarians are murderers and i am going to switch to non vegetaniarism. i wud like to thank krazzy, and all others.



Wow,never expected u to change ur mind so quickly.About the virgin mobile 

@Roadripper,I also liked the new vodafone ad song better than the previous ones.Heard that the hutch ad was the highest paid ad(to the adverting company ogilvi) at that time.Well worth the money dont u say.But, now u dont get much attractive recharge packs etc as b4(when it was hutch).Which ad are u talking abt? Did u mean the whole series of virgin mobile ads or ne particular one?


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to say but eating some animal is justified till u get the same in the face.

I was once a non-veggie but now a veggie for past 6 years (though not vegan). Sure the meat tastes better than the green fiber, but most of the tempting things are bad.


----------



## Roadripper (May 15, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @Roadripper,I also liked the new vodafone ad song better than the previous ones.But, now u dont get much attractive recharge packs etc as b4(when it was hutch).Which ad are u talking abt? Did u mean the whole series of virgin mobile ads or ne particular one?



FOr me vodafone is the best i was using airtel b4 ... i hav call rates of 10 p/min ... newazy back to topic...tht gal wala man ... she ll takin on the phone wit her parents ... she says she hates guys and parents think she is a lesbo and they say u need to go for trips tensing ad... the trip is on .. do u get it ....


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 16, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Sometimes, yes. There are times when your *sibling* don't want to listen to what you say and your lovely talk or peaceful talk has no effect. If you know that they can do what they have to and that they are feeling careless or lazy to do that, you have to give them little warning and if they don't care that one too, only thing left is to give a little bang.
> 
> And yes, 9 out of 10 schools in India use the stick or scale to bend those lazy students reluctant to study.
> 
> I am not saying that they should be beated till they faint. A slap, a bang on the back which only hurts them a little and make them do what they have to is necessary sometimes.



Do you even know what a sibling is?


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Offtopic:Just a point: Being a Non-Veggie doesnt mean we like killing animals. Its just food habit. and even I think vegetarians are murderers on same analogy..u must know that even Plants, *whom u kill brutally* to satisfy ur hunger are living creatures, if u ever studied biology...lol...



Ok first off, plants don't have pain receptors. I guess you left that part while studying biology or may be they don't teach this part in schools, so "killing brutall" is just an over rating to justify your actions by some means.

And my concern regarding eating meat is not that "you kill animals and I don't". Of course, lots of animals are being killed everyday in research labs and as part of cosmetic testing and for their skin and even for the pleasure of hunting. It is just that, to grow a whole cattle farm (starting from the physical space you invest by getting a land, feeding the cow, sanitation blah blah blah has been researched to be too much of input to attain a very very less profit for such investment and in the process we lose many raw materials and food and what not). This in addition to the always argumentative topic of "Global warming" is what is my concern. I am vegetarian by choice (even though my religion demands it, I do not eat meat not coz of that).
Just *read this* if you find time. I also provided a link with regard to Global warming in my earlier post, if you are interested. My 2 cents!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 16, 2008)

Roadripper said:


> FOr me vodafone is the best i was using airtel b4 ... i hav call rates of 10 p/min ... newazy back to topic...tht gal wala man ... she ll takin on the phone wit her parents ... she says she hates guys and parents think she is a lesbo and they say u need to go for trips tensing ad... the trip is on .. do u get it ....



Yeah that was really nice.I like it the best amonst the virgin mobile ads.
About the call rate of 10 p/min,u got a really good offer.Is it available i kerala,validity?


----------



## Roadripper (May 16, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Yeah that was really nice.I like it the best amonst the virgin mobile ads.
> About the call rate of 10 p/min,u got a really good offer.Is it available i kerala,validity?



yeah man ... really liked the ad ....i don think so man.. it was a special sim named manipal sim ... k by tht sim they see by whch tower and al .. so if i am in tht tower just 10p/min els 40p/min ... not more than tht.. and std calls 99p/min .. cool na ...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 20, 2008)

Roadripper said:


> yeah man ... really liked the ad ....i don think so man.. it was a special sim named manipal sim ... k by tht sim they see by whch tower and al .. so if i am in tht tower just 10p/min els 40p/min ... not more than tht.. and std calls 99p/min .. cool na ...



Wow,really cool.Sure do wish that i had got such a sim.


----------



## Roadripper (May 24, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Wow,really cool.Sure do wish that i had got such a sim.



calls its damn cheap man and msgs free 100 per day and 1 re rental..


----------

